# a benchmark hourly rate for decoraters



## Concordseeker (Aug 5, 2007)

It is my understanding that most decorators/designers (there is a difference) charge as a percentage of the job so no real hourly rate.


----------



## slakker (May 29, 2007)

My wife's a designer and for "whole" jobs, she charges a percentage of the job (spec'ed by finished materials used, from furnishing to appliances, etc.)

But she does also break it into smaller components for some clients that may only want color consult, space planning, etc.. That she charges per hour.


----------

